# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Trái tim kì vĩ của thiên nhiên

## lehniemtin

_Trái tim thiên nhiên cũng nhiều ngăn nhỉ?_

_nhưng thật phẳng lặng và yên bình...._

_một trái tim không kém phần lãng mạn và bay bổng._

_Trái tim đơn côi._

_Trái tim âm thầm._

_Trái tim hóa đá._

_Trái tim nhân ái._



_Trái tim đầy nhiệt huyết._

_Trái tim kết đoàn._



_Trái tim không yếu mềm._


Trái tim sẻ chia.


Trái tim không phân biệt chủng tộc.

----------


## Mituot

Pic 1 mô phòng giống trái tim quá  :cuoi1: 
Có ngăn, lại có máu chảy nữa
Thật là tuyệt đẹp

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ấn tượng thật 
Muốn tận mắt nhìn trái tim này chắc phải đi trực thăng mất

----------

